# New directv dvr software release 3.1.1e



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Just got this new update last night. Its a fix for the problems from D.
I didnt have any problems with D but I got the new E update,
other changes are...

NBC logo color change
PBS logo color change
GAC added
DAYSTAR added
PBS YOU added

these are all the changes Ive noticed so far.
So far all my channels are working, even my 72.5 locals.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

One of my two SD DirecTivo's was having the input problem with software version "d". Both have now updated to version "e" and are working as they should. Thankfully, DirecTV took the complaints seriously and expedited a fix regardless of the fact that the customer service reps are still clueless about the whole situation.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I did a force download and got the "e" version. Still no new logo for G4TechTV.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I did a forced download of both of my boxes last night. Both are working fine.


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

Phil T said:


> I did a forced download of both of my boxes last night. Both are working fine.


What is the easiest way to force a download?


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

missileman said:


> What is the easiest way to force a download?


There is no way to force a software download. The only thing you can do is force your receiver to make its daily call and hope that your receiver has been scheduled by DirecTV to receive the download.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And to force a call go to DirecTV Central -> Messages & Setup -> Recorder & Phone Setup -> Phone Connection -> Make Daily Call Now


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Updated both the SD Tivo's today, no new problems, but then didn't have any problems on the D software level.


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> And to force a call go to DirecTV Central -> Messages & Setup -> Recorder & Phone Setup -> Phone Connection -> Make Daily Call Now


Just forced a call on my Samsung unit......updated to "e" without problems.......Now, I'll force a call on my Hughes unit..


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Same here, both of mine received the update earlier this evening, neither had the problems some had with d. I never liked D* having the channel logos on the banner, but if your going to have some, you should have them all, at least to be consistent. This has to be the closest the DirecTiVo has ever been to having all the logos, other then part time shopping channels, the only ones without logos are-

321- Worth Harvest TV
354- G4TechTV
367- Jewelry TV
376- NASA TV
415- ONCE TV
418- XEIMT
421- Ecuavisa
438- HITN


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

To sign up for the new 3.1.1e theres a priority list that will get you the download faster. i signed up and in 5 hrs I had it.

http://research.tivo.com/311epriority/

put in your tivo service number off your system info screen.
A few hrs later force a call or wait.


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

jamielee said:


> To sign up for the new 3.1.1e theres a priority list that will get you the download faster. i signed up and in 5 hrs I had it.
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/311epriority/
> 
> ...


I forced a call on my remaining unit this morning. "e" installed without problems...


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

Does the phone line need to be hooked up?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes it does.


----------



## fultech (Nov 25, 2004)

I am trying to network my Series 2 Samsung SIR 4040R, and cannot get it to work. I don't even see the settings for networking in the menu. From what I read, I need V4 in my TIVO. I checked software v and it is at 3.1.1.e and I forced a call today and it said it would download at 2am. However, I ahve done this before and gotten nothing. 
I bought the USB to wireless network plug that TIVO has listed on it's website. But everywhere I look they say I need V4.. 
Is V4 not available on the Samsung yet?
Am I misinformed abuot the software version? 
I am under the impression there is little or no "hacking" involved in this??
Thanks


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

fultech said:


> I am trying to network my Series 2 Samsung SIR 4040R, and cannot get it to work. I don't even see the settings for networking in the menu. From what I read, I need V4 in my TIVO. I checked software v and it is at 3.1.1.e and I forced a call today and it said it would download at 2am. However, I ahve done this before and gotten nothing.
> I bought the USB to wireless network plug that TIVO has listed on it's website. But everywhere I look they say I need V4..
> Is V4 not available on the Samsung yet?
> Am I misinformed abuot the software version?
> ...


I think you are mistaken. I don't think "e" has anything to do with networking. I believe you have to do a "sleeper" hack or some other hack to enable the USB ports.


----------

